# Intensidad máxima segun sección del cable



## hawk360

Se que por norma cada sección de cable tiene que soportar una intensidad máxima. El caso es que he estado buscando alguna tabla que relacione las secciones con la corriente soportada y lo único que he encontrada es para secciones a partir de 1.5. Alguien me puede facilitar alguna que especifique para secciones menores? A partir de 0.5 o 0.75??


----------



## mcrven

Esta es la tabla de calibres AWG, espero te sirva.



AWG gauge|Conductor Diameter Inches|Conductor Diameter mm|Ohms per 1000 ft.|Ohms per km|Maximum amps for chassis wiring|Maximum amps for power transmission|Maximum frequency for     100% skin depth for solid conductor copper|Breaking force Soft Annealed Cu 37000 PSI
  OOOO|0.46|11.684|0.049|0.16072|380|302|125 Hz|6120 lbs
  OOO|0.4096|10.40384|0.0618|0.202704|328|239|160 Hz|4860 lbs
  OO|0.3648|9.26592|0.0779|0.255512|283|190|200 Hz|3860 lbs
  0|0.3249|8.25246|0.0983|0.322424|245|150|250 Hz|3060 lbs
  1|0.2893|7.34822|0.1239|0.406392|211|119|325 Hz|2430 lbs
  2|0.2576|6.54304|0.1563|0.512664|181|94|410 Hz|1930 lbs
  3|0.2294|5.82676|0.197|0.64616|158|75|500 Hz|1530 lbs
  4|0.2043|5.18922|0.2485|0.81508|135|60|650 Hz|1210 lbs
  5|0.1819|4.62026|0.3133|1.027624|118|47|810 Hz|960 lbs
  6|0.162|4.1148|0.3951|1.295928|101|37|1100 Hz|760 lbs
  7|0.1443|3.66522|0.4982|1.634096|89|30|1300 Hz|605 lbs
  8|0.1285|3.2639|0.6282|2.060496|73|24|1650 Hz|480 lbs
  9|0.1144|2.90576|0.7921|2.598088|64|19|2050 Hz|380 lbs
  10|0.1019|2.58826|0.9989|3.276392|55|15|2600 Hz|314 lbs
  11|0.0907|2.30378|1.26|4.1328|47|12|3200 Hz|249 lbs
  12|0.0808|2.05232|1.588|5.20864|41|9.3|4150 Hz|197 lbs
  13|0.072|1.8288|2.003|6.56984|35|7.4|5300 Hz|150 lbs
  14|0.0641|1.62814|2.525|8.282|32|5.9|6700 Hz|119 lbs
  15|0.0571|1.45034|3.184|10.44352|28|4.7|8250 Hz|94 lbs
  16|0.0508|1.29032|4.016|13.17248|22|3.7|11 k Hz|75 lbs
  17|0.0453|1.15062|5.064|16.60992|19|2.9|13 k Hz|59 lbs
  18|0.0403|1.02362|6.385|20.9428|16|2.3|17 kHz|47 lbs
  19|0.0359|0.91186|8.051|26.40728|14|1.8|21 kHz|37 lbs
  20|0.032|0.8128|10.15|33.292|11|1.5|27 kHz|29 lbs
  21|0.0285|0.7239|12.8|41.984|9|1.2|33 kHz|23 lbs
  22|0.0254|0.64516|16.14|52.9392|7|0.92|42 kHz|18 lbs
  23|0.0226|0.57404|20.36|66.7808|4.7|0.729|53 kHz|14.5 lbs
  24|0.0201|0.51054|25.67|84.1976|3.5|0.577|68 kHz|11.5 lbs
  25|0.0179|0.45466|32.37|106.1736|2.7|0.457|85 kHz|9 lbs
  26|0.0159|0.40386|40.81|133.8568|2.2|0.361|107 kH|7.2 lbs
  27|0.0142|0.36068|51.47|168.8216|1.7|0.288|130 kHz|5.5 lbs
  28|0.0126|0.32004|64.9|212.872|1.4|0.226|170 kHz|4.5 lbs
  29|0.0113|0.28702|81.83|268.4024|1.2|0.182|210 kHz|3.6 lbs
  30|0.01|0.254|103.2|338.496|0.86|0.142|270 kHz|2.75 lbs
  31|0.0089|0.22606|130.1|426.728|0.7|0.113|340 kHz|2.25 lbs
  32|0.008|0.2032|164.1|538.248|0.53|0.091|430 kHz|1.8 lbs
  Metric 2.0|0.00787|0.200|169.39|555.61|0.51|0.088|440 kHz|-
  33|0.0071|0.18034|206.9|678.632|0.43|0.072|540 kHz|1.3 lbs
  Metric 1.8|0.00709|0.180|207.5|680.55|0.43|0.072|540 kHz|-
  34|0.0063|0.16002|260.9|855.752|0.33|0.056|690 kHz|1.1 lbs
  Metric 1.6|0.0063|0.16002|260.9|855.752|0.33|0.056|690 kHz|-
  35|0.0056|0.14224|329|1079.12|0.27|0.044|870 kHz|0.92 lbs
  Metric 1.4|.00551|.140|339|1114|0.26|0.043|900 kHz|-
  36|0.005|0.127|414.8|1360|0.21|0.035|1100 kHz|0.72 lbs
  Metric 1.25|.00492|0.125|428.2|1404|0.20|0.034|1150 kHz|-
  37|0.0045|0.1143|523.1|1715|0.17|0.0289|1350 kHz|0.57 lbs
  Metric 1.12|.00441|0.112|533.8|1750|0.163|0.0277|1400 kHz|-
  38|0.004|0.1016|659.6|2163|0.13|0.0228|1750 kHz|0.45 lbs
  Metric 1|.00394|0.1000|670.2|2198|0.126|0.0225|1750 kHz|-
  39|0.0035|0.0889|831.8|2728|0.11|0.0175|2250 kHz|0.36 lbs
  40|0.0031|0.07874|1049|3440|0.09|0.0137|2900 kHz|0.29 lbs


----------



## JV

Hola mcrven, esa tabla AWG esta definida para alambres, no cables, para poder calcular cuanto soporta el cable tendría que contar la cantidad de alambres que tiene y medir el calibre.

Hola hawk360, si buscas un valor aproximado te puedo ayudar, aunque no sea así, se toma una relación lineal entre sección y corriente que depende de la calidad del mismo, unos 5A x mm2 en un cable común y unos 8A x mm2 en un cable de calidad como ser Pirelli.


Saludos..


----------



## El nombre

Si miras con atención la tabla del reglamento electrotecnico de Baja tensión hay una tabla que empieza con los 1,5mm (mínimo de sección para instalaciones) con una I máx de 10A ( en ella está la de cortocircuito que se puede explicar por el Sr Joule y demás) Al ir aumentando las secciones aumenta la intensidad con valores homologados. 1,5mm son 10A, 2,5 mm son 15A... y así sucesivamente.
Aplica esta regla hacia abajo y tienes una solución eficiente.
Saludos


----------



## hawk360

Gracias a todos por responder. Bueno yo necesito que me soporte unos 6 A de continua (5 VDC). Mas o menos yo calculaba (a ojo) que necesitaría 0.75 o 1 mm2. Pero el caso es que me gustaría encontrar alguna tabla un poco seria porque luego tengo que entregar un informe al profe y estaría bien documentar un poco porque he escogido una sección u otra.

Según En nombre entonces 0,5 mm2 aguantaría 5 A??

Y según JV 5 A seria con uno de 1 mm2.

Ya se que son valores aproximados pero hay mucha diferencia no??

PD: No es con mala intención esto de compararos.


----------



## JV

hawk360, no me molesta una comparación, ya aclare que es una estimación a ojo de tantos años trabajando de electricista, si te fijas bien dije que depende de la calidad, esto es sencillamente porque los cables "baratos" no cumplen al pie de letra las especificaciones, si comparas un cable de 1mm2 barato con uno de marca, tiene mas aislante (de menor calidad) y menor cantidad de alambres de cobre.



> 1,5mm son 10A, 2,5 mm son 15A... y saí sucesivamente.


esto nos da 6.66A y 6A por mm2 respectivamente, que esta dentro de la aproximación.

El nombre, la Asociación Electrotecnica Argentina reglamenta los cables a partir de 0,75 y especifica la sección para cada caso, por lo cual no es 1,5mm2 el mínimo como en España.

Saludos..


----------



## mcrven

A ver hawk360, en la tabla puedes ver el diámetro del alambre en pulgadas y en milímetros; la resistencia ohmica por 1000 pies y también, por 1000 m. Las columnas siguientes indican la capacidad soportada en amperios para distancias cortas (chasis, tableros, etc.) y la capacidad soportada en amperios para distancias largas (transmisión), la última indica la frecuencia máxima a la cual no responde el efecto de piel, este dato para tu uso no tiene significación.

De allí puedes calcular la sección en mm cuadrados y/o en pulgadas cuadradas para un cable determinado y relacionarlo con el número AWG correspondiente. Por otro lado, cuando se hace referencia a un CABLE y a su sección o número particular, se hace la misma referencia que para el mismo número o sección de un alambre.

Ejemplo: Para un número AWG 16,  derivamos de la tabla que (16     0.0508     1.29032     4.016     13.17248     22     3.7) el diámetro es de 1,29 mm y la capacidad en amperios para distancias cortas es de 22A. La sección de este alambre es de 1,3 mm cuadrados. Si utilizáramos un cable # 16, todos los datos del alambre resultarán ser iguales por qué la sección complexiva correspondiente a ese número será exactamente la misma, o sea, 1,3 mm cuadrados.

Aún cuando el alambre está conformado por una sola pieza, mientras que los cables se construyen con 7 o, con 19 alambres más delgados, la sección correspondiente a un número específico es exactamente igual.

Espero haberte ayudado con esto.

Saludos: mcr


----------



## Franco_80

Una forma para estimar la sección del conductor o el diámetro es mediante la fórmula de "Densidad de corriente" "J".
Se sabe que  J=I/S
donde: I: corriente [A]
          S: sección [mm2]
          J: densidad de corriente [A/mm2]
El valor de J se puede adoptar de forma práctica entre 2 y 4.
(2: para trabajar más frío, y 4: más caliente)

Si queremos saber el diámetro del conductor:
Para conductores cilíndricos tenemos que S= PI . r^2 = (PI . d^2)/4
Donde:  r: radio [mm]
           d: diámetro [mm]
           PI: 3,1416
Reemplazando y despejando la primera fórmula nos queda:
d = 2 . RAIZ (Imax/ (PI . J))
donde J puede tener valores entre 2 y 4 como dije anteriormente.

Para 6A, adoptando J=3 nos da una sección de 2 mm2 y diámetro del conductor 1,5mm.

NOTA: Esta fórmula sólo es válida para CC o frecuencias bajas.


----------



## Nepper

aquí hay algo... 
http://www.sikal.com.ar/catalogo_ampliar.asp?id=106
el tema es que no entiendo la diferencia entre en bandeja o en tubo, por mas obio que parezca...
Por las dudas copio la tablas aca abajo y que quede documentada...

       CABLES   UNIPOLARES   

      Sección   Nominal   Intensidad de   corriente admisible [Amperes]       [mm2]   En cañería   Sobre bandeja       0,35   1   1       0,5   3   3       0,75   8   10       1   10,5   12       1,5   13   15,5       2,5   18   21       4   24   28       6   31   36       10   42   50       16   56   68       25   73   89       35   89   111       50   108   134       70   136   171       95   164   207       120   188   239       150   310   385       CABLES TIPO TALLER    

      Sección   Nominal   Intensidad de   corriente admisible       [mm2]   [Amperes]       3 X 0,75   10       3 x 1   13       3 x 1,50   16       3 x 2,50   22       3 x 4   30       3 x 6   38       3 x 10   53       4 x 1   13       4 x 1,50   16       4 x 2,50   22       4 x 4   30       4 x 6   38       4 x 10   53       4 x 16   71       5 x 1   13       5 x 1,50   16       5 x 2,50   22       5 x 4   30       5 x 6   38       5 x 10   53       6 x 1   13       7 x 1   13       7 x 1,50   16       8 x 1,50   16       10 x 1,50   16       12 x 1,50   16       19 x 1,50   16       CABLES SUBTERRANEOS   

      Sección   Nominal   Intensidad de   corriente admisible       [mm2]   [Amperes]           Aire   Tierra       1 x 4   41   54       1 x 6   53   68       1 x 10   89   89       1 x 16   97   116       1 x 25   121   148       1 x 35   149   177       1 x 50   181   209       1 x 70   221   258       1 x 95   272   307       1 x 120   316   349       1 x 150   360   390       1 x 185   410   440       2 x 1,50   15   24       2 x 2,50   21   32       2 x 4   28   44       2 x 6   37   56       2 x 10   50   72       2 x 16   64   94       3 x 1,50   15   24       3 x 2,50   21   32       3 x 4   28   44       3 x 6   37   56       3 x 10   50   72       3 x 16   64   94       3 x 25   86   120       3 x 35   105   144       4 x 1,50   15   24       4 x 2,50   21   32       4 x 4   28   44       4 x 6   37   56       4 x 10   50   72       4 x 16   64   94       3 x 25 +   16   86   120       3 x 35 +   16   105   144       3 x 50 +   25   128   172       CABLES TIPO BAJO PLOMO   

      Sección   Nominal   Intensidad de   corriente admisible       [mm2]   [Amperes]       2 X 0,50   3       2 x 0,75   5       2 x 1   7       2 x 1,50   10       2 x 2,50   16       2 x 4   22       3 x 1   7       3 x 1,50   10       3 x 2,50   16       3 x 4   22       CABLES BIPOLARES (PARALELO)   

      Sección   Nominal   Intensidad de   corriente admisible       [mm2]   [Amperes]       2 X 0,35   1       2 x 0,50   3       2 x 0,75   5       2 x 1   7       2 x 1,50   10       2 x 2,50   16


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Nepper dijo:


> el tema es que no entiendo la diferencia entre en bandeja o en tubo, por mas obio que parezca...



Es que en bandeja hay circulación de aire (ya que los cables están expuestos), que es inexistente en un tubo, por eso la intensidad admisible es mayor en bandeja que en caño ya que hay "mayor disipación" de temperatura.


----------



## Franco_80

No pude abrir el enlace. Pero seguramente se refiere con tubo o bandeja, por donde van a  pasar los cables. 
En los tubos, al ser todo cerrado, la disipación de calor es pobre, los conductores se van a calentar, hay que tener cuidado cuantos cables ponés, para que no suba demasiado la temp. En la bandeja, la disipación es mejor, porque los cables están al aire libre.

Justamente con eso es donde podés jugar con los valores de "J" que explicaba en el post anterior. Para utilizar cables que irán por tubos te conviene elegir el valor de "J"  igual a 2, y si van a ir en bandejas podrías elegir  "J" igual a 4, ya que la disipación de calor es mejor.


----------



## fernandob

ezavalla dijo:


> Es que en bandeja hay circulación de aire (ya que los cables están expuestos), que es inexistente en un tubo, por eso la intensidad admisible es mayor en bandeja que en caño ya que hay "mayor disipación" de temperatura.


 
eso siempre que el pelo....tazo que fue antes no haya agrupado todos .
hoy justo vengo de untrabajo donde pusieron unas lindas bandejas grandes........
y adivinen que ?????????
el pelo.........que hizo eltrabajo , para ser mas .prolijo ?? junto todos los cables y los precinto.
una bandeja grandota y todos lso cables amontonados , apretados en un costadito, calentandose entre si.

si es como digo:
hay cada salamon en este oficio y en todos.


al que inicio este post:
para que te preocupas tanto ???
perdes mas tiempo buscando que haciendo.
yo varias veces me plantee esto en cables finos y simplemente probel.

cable , fuente .......y listo.

dejas un tramo de cable, el que quieras probar , en las misma scondiciones que lo usarias circulando una corriente , 30 minutos.
luego la subis....y te haces una tabla.

cuando comienzas a sentir que el cable se calienta minimamente .
cuando esta un poco tibio.
cuando caliente.
cuando el PVC se comienza a ver afectado.

y asi sabras que corriente soporta segun tus requisitos.

saludos.

PRUEBEN MAS LAS COSAS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
rompan, quemen, pero siempre en ambiente controlado.


----------



## Nepper

Todo bien FerndandoAB, me encantaría hacer lo que decis, no solo me encantaría, quiero hacerlo,... pero no se puede, o sea, te piden que "diseñes la instalación" y despues mandan a comprar los cables... y en casa no tengo uns 200$ para comprar 100metros de cable tipo taller de 10mm2 ....

Lo que quería decir en realidad es otra cosa.... !!! SE POSTEO MAL LA TABLA!!!! Y ME DICN QUE eL LINK NO ANDA!!!!! :´(

Extrañamente el link a mi me anda..
Y además, he exportado la tabla, ahora me voy a acegurar que se vea bien..

ADVERTENCIA: por cosas varias, el foro no me tomaba los "tab" para ordenarlo, por lo que usé los ";", de esta forma, los numeros están ordenados como su titulo lo induica,
-----------
ejemplo:
"Sección Nominal 
[mm2]";"Intensidad de corriente admisible [Amperes]";
;"En cañería";"Sobre bandeja"
0,35;1;1
0,5;3;3

Quiere decir que el primer número es "Seccion Nominal en mm2" y es 0,35, y luego, en este caso, que dice "Intensidad de corriente admisible [Amperes]", esa descripciòn es comùn a "En cañeria" y "Sobre bandeja".
Como regal general, el primer número es el diametro, y el resto son los amperios
---------------------------------------
Disculpen la forma de presentarlo, pero quiero que lo vean todos y ni tira adjuntar un exel...

"CABLES UNIPOLARES";;
"Sección Nominal 
[mm2]";"Intensidad de corriente admisible [Amperes]";
;"En cañería";"Sobre bandeja"
0,35;1;1
0,5;3;3
0,75;8;10
1;10,5;12
1,5;13;15,5
2,5;18;21
4;24;28
6;31;36
10;42;50
16;56;68
25;73;89
35;89;111
50;108;134
70;136;171
95;164;207
120;188;239
150;310;385
;;
;;
"CABLES TIPO TALLER ";;
"Sección Nominal 
[mm2]";"Intensidad de corriente admisible 
[Amperes]";
;;
"3 X 0,75";10;
"3 x 1";13;
"3 x 1,50";16;
"3 x 2,50";22;
"3 x 4";30;
"3 x 6";38;
"3 x 10";53;
"4 x 1";13;
"4 x 1,50";16;
"4 x 2,50";22;
"4 x 4";30;
"4 x 6";38;
"4 x 10";53;
"4 x 16";71;
"5 x 1";13;
"5 x 1,50";16;
"5 x 2,50";22;
"5 x 4";30;
"5 x 6";38;
"5 x 10";53;
"6 x 1";13;
"7 x 1";13;
"7 x 1,50";16;
"8 x 1,50";16;
"10 x 1,50";16;
"12 x 1,50";16;
"19 x 1,50";16;
;;
"CABLES SUBTERRANEOS";;
"Sección Nominal 
[mm2]";"Intensidad de corriente admisible 
[Amperes]";
;"Aire";"Tierra"
"1 x 4";41;54
"1 x 6";53;68
"1 x 10";89;89
"1 x 16";97;116
"1 x 25";121;148
"1 x 35";149;177
"1 x 50";181;209
"1 x 70";221;258
"1 x 95";272;307
"1 x 120";316;349
"1 x 150";360;390
"1 x 185";410;440
"2 x 1,50";15;24
"2 x 2,50";21;32
"2 x 4";28;44
"2 x 6";37;56
"2 x 10";50;72
"2 x 16";64;94
"3 x 1,50";15;24
"3 x 2,50";21;32
"3 x 4";28;44
"3 x 6";37;56
"3 x 10";50;72
"3 x 16";64;94
"3 x 25";86;120
"3 x 35";105;144
"4 x 1,50";15;24
"4 x 2,50";21;32
"4 x 4";28;44
"4 x 6";37;56
"4 x 10";50;72
"4 x 16";64;94
"3 x 25 + 16";86;120
"3 x 35 + 16";105;144
"3 x 50 + 25";128;172
;;
"CABLES TIPO BAJO PLOMO";;
"Sección Nominal 
[mm2]";"Intensidad de corriente admisible 
[Amperes]";
;;
"2 X 0,50";3;
"2 x 0,75";5;
"2 x 1";7;
"2 x 1,50";10;
"2 x 2,50";16;
"2 x 4";22;
"3 x 1";7;
"3 x 1,50";10;
"3 x 2,50";16;
"3 x 4";22;
;;
"CABLES BIPOLARES (PARALELO)";;
"Sección Nominal 
[mm2]";"Intensidad de corriente admisible 
[Amperes]";
;;
"2 X 0,35";1;
"2 x 0,50";3;
"2 x 0,75";5;
"2 x 1";7;
"2 x 1,50";10;
"2 x 2,50";16;


----------



## Neodymio

Tengo la duda si esto se aplica también para corriente continua ya que poseo unos metros de cable bipolar cristal de 0.5 mm2 y lo quería utilizar para alimentar una placa (son 20 cm de largo) con un transformador de 3A.
Gracias
PD: es un amplificador y este cable es para los +-36v y como sabemos es intermitente la corriente


----------



## Mastodonte Man

JV dijo:


> esa tabla AWG esta definida para alambres, no cables, para poder calcular cuanto soporta el cable tendría que contar la cantidad de alambres que tiene y medir el calibre.



Disculpen amigos, yo ya he buscado informacion de como saber que corriente y voltaje aguanta un cable (no alambres) y siempre dicen que la tabla AWG lo dice pero mi duda es que segun yo no es lo mismo un alambre #12 que un cable #12 y por lo tanto no son los mismos volts y amperes que soporta, alguien me podria explicar bien como sacar los volts y amperes maximos en un cable??

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## opamp

Mastodonte Man, si es un alambre 12AWG (1 hilo) ó cable 12AWG (7 hilos) tendrán la misma sección de Cu y soportaran el mismo Amperaje ,.....lo que tienes que tener en cuenta es que entre los cables AWG hay calidades del PVC : TW(60ºC) , THW(75ºC) , MTW(90ºC) y el incremento del amperaje está dado por el tipo de  PVC( la temperatura que soportan ).


----------



## ByAxel

Esto del cálculo de la sección del conductor se rige por normas o reglas y tablas que cada país tiene, aunque sean similares, en tu país debe tener algo parecido. Por ejemplo esto: Instalaciones Interiores es un resumen un cálculo usando la norma española, incluso la tabla que usan es un resumen de muchas otras... ¿Por qué?, eso se ve en las normas. Desde éste punto y buscando un poco se pueden encontrar fórmulas para saber la sección del conductor, la intensidad max. admisible, potencia máxima admisible, longitud máxima del conductor con la potencia calculada, diámetro del tubo o tamaño de bandeja, etc, etc... hasta hay programas para esto...

Saludos.


----------



## magomac

mcrven dijo:


> Esta es la tabla de calibres AWG, espero te sirva.
> 
> 
> 
> AWG gauge|Conductor Diameter Inches|Conductor Diameter mm|Ohms per 1000 ft.|Ohms per km|Maximum amps for chassis wiring|Maximum amps for power transmission|Maximum frequency for     100% skin depth for solid conductor copper|Breaking force Soft Annealed Cu 37000 PSI
> OOOO|0.46|11.684|0.049|0.16072|380|302|125 Hz|6120 lbs
> OOO|0.4096|10.40384|0.0618|0.202704|328|239|160 Hz|4860 lbs
> OO|0.3648|9.26592|0.0779|0.255512|283|190|200 Hz|3860 lbs
> 0|0.3249|8.25246|0.0983|0.322424|245|150|250 Hz|3060 lbs
> 1|0.2893|7.34822|0.1239|0.406392|211|119|325 Hz|2430 lbs
> 2|0.2576|6.54304|0.1563|0.512664|181|94|410 Hz|1930 lbs
> 3|0.2294|5.82676|0.197|0.64616|158|75|500 Hz|1530 lbs
> 4|0.2043|5.18922|0.2485|0.81508|135|60|650 Hz|1210 lbs
> 5|0.1819|4.62026|0.3133|1.027624|118|47|810 Hz|960 lbs
> 6|0.162|4.1148|0.3951|1.295928|101|37|1100 Hz|760 lbs
> 7|0.1443|3.66522|0.4982|1.634096|89|30|1300 Hz|605 lbs
> 8|0.1285|3.2639|0.6282|2.060496|73|24|1650 Hz|480 lbs
> 9|0.1144|2.90576|0.7921|2.598088|64|19|2050 Hz|380 lbs
> 10|0.1019|2.58826|0.9989|3.276392|55|15|2600 Hz|314 lbs
> 11|0.0907|2.30378|1.26|4.1328|47|12|3200 Hz|249 lbs
> 12|0.0808|2.05232|1.588|5.20864|41|9.3|4150 Hz|197 lbs
> 13|0.072|1.8288|2.003|6.56984|35|7.4|5300 Hz|150 lbs
> 14|0.0641|1.62814|2.525|8.282|32|5.9|6700 Hz|119 lbs
> 15|0.0571|1.45034|3.184|10.44352|28|4.7|8250 Hz|94 lbs
> 16|0.0508|1.29032|4.016|13.17248|22|3.7|11 k Hz|75 lbs
> 17|0.0453|1.15062|5.064|16.60992|19|2.9|13 k Hz|59 lbs
> 18|0.0403|1.02362|6.385|20.9428|16|2.3|17 kHz|47 lbs
> 19|0.0359|0.91186|8.051|26.40728|14|1.8|21 kHz|37 lbs
> 20|0.032|0.8128|10.15|33.292|11|1.5|27 kHz|29 lbs
> 21|0.0285|0.7239|12.8|41.984|9|1.2|33 kHz|23 lbs
> 22|0.0254|0.64516|16.14|52.9392|7|0.92|42 kHz|18 lbs
> 23|0.0226|0.57404|20.36|66.7808|4.7|0.729|53 kHz|14.5 lbs
> 24|0.0201|0.51054|25.67|84.1976|3.5|0.577|68 kHz|11.5 lbs
> 25|0.0179|0.45466|32.37|106.1736|2.7|0.457|85 kHz|9 lbs
> 26|0.0159|0.40386|40.81|133.8568|2.2|0.361|107 kH|7.2 lbs
> 27|0.0142|0.36068|51.47|168.8216|1.7|0.288|130 kHz|5.5 lbs
> 28|0.0126|0.32004|64.9|212.872|1.4|0.226|170 kHz|4.5 lbs
> 29|0.0113|0.28702|81.83|268.4024|1.2|0.182|210 kHz|3.6 lbs
> 30|0.01|0.254|103.2|338.496|0.86|0.142|270 kHz|2.75 lbs
> 31|0.0089|0.22606|130.1|426.728|0.7|0.113|340 kHz|2.25 lbs
> 32|0.008|0.2032|164.1|538.248|0.53|0.091|430 kHz|1.8 lbs
> Metric 2.0|0.00787|0.200|169.39|555.61|0.51|0.088|440 kHz|-
> 33|0.0071|0.18034|206.9|678.632|0.43|0.072|540 kHz|1.3 lbs
> Metric 1.8|0.00709|0.180|207.5|680.55|0.43|0.072|540 kHz|-
> 34|0.0063|0.16002|260.9|855.752|0.33|0.056|690 kHz|1.1 lbs
> Metric 1.6|0.0063|0.16002|260.9|855.752|0.33|0.056|690 kHz|-
> 35|0.0056|0.14224|329|1079.12|0.27|0.044|870 kHz|0.92 lbs
> Metric 1.4|.00551|.140|339|1114|0.26|0.043|900 kHz|-
> 36|0.005|0.127|414.8|1360|0.21|0.035|1100 kHz|0.72 lbs
> Metric 1.25|.00492|0.125|428.2|1404|0.20|0.034|1150 kHz|-
> 37|0.0045|0.1143|523.1|1715|0.17|0.0289|1350 kHz|0.57 lbs
> Metric 1.12|.00441|0.112|533.8|1750|0.163|0.0277|1400 kHz|-
> 38|0.004|0.1016|659.6|2163|0.13|0.0228|1750 kHz|0.45 lbs
> Metric 1|.00394|0.1000|670.2|2198|0.126|0.0225|1750 kHz|-
> 39|0.0035|0.0889|831.8|2728|0.11|0.0175|2250 kHz|0.36 lbs
> 40|0.0031|0.07874|1049|3440|0.09|0.0137|2900 kHz|0.29 lbs



Hola compañeros del foro.
Tengo una duda respecto de la tabla awg mencionada,aclaro que es para dimensionar correctamente los alambres necesarios en paralelo para una determinada corriente alterna
en alta frecuencia (bobinado de un trafo de ferrita para una smps).
Tomemos como ejemplo un alambre 28 awg.
Segun la tabla este soporta 1.4A (chassis wiring)
Si quiero 20A,la seccion correspondiente deberia ser awg 16 que segun la tabla es para 22A.
1-Para esto debo dividir los 20A en 1.4A para un total de 14.2 (15) alambres en paralelo?
2-Deberia dividir la sección del awg16 (1.31mm²) por la sección del awg28 (0.08mm²) para un total de 16.3 (17) alambres en paralelo? bueno.. no hay mucha diferencia.

También hay un dato mucho mas conservador que le da 0.226A (power transmission) a cada alambre,lo cual aumenta notoriamente la cantidad de alambres y no hay mucho espacio en el carrete.
¿cual es la forma correcta de calcular esto ?
hasta el momento estaba usando esta tabla que adjunto.. ahora tengo mis dudas.
(con esta me da 19 alambres 28AWG para suplir la corriente de un 16AWG )



de antemano muchas gracias.

slds


----------



## aquileslor

Aquí, en mis tiempos se decía en libros y revistas que para instalación aérea soporta 5 A por mm2 y en interior de caños o transformadores, 3 A por mm2. Antes se usaba casi solamente alambre, pero el cable  lo retuerzo con una pinza y con el calibre o el micrómetro ( según el grosor) le mido el diámetro y por la vieja fórmula, me da la sección. Como acotación, también en esos tiempos se vendían los cables por milímetros de diámetro, hasta que se normalizó. Hasta había alambre de plomo desnudo para los fusibles... alambre desnudo y estañado para los puentes... Otros tiempos.


----------



## magomac

Claro Aquileslor, gracias por responder.
Mas arriba Franco_80 puso el calculo para CC y frecuencias bajas.
Si consideramos el efecto skin, habría que dividir en varios alambres la seccion. 
Mirando las tablas no coincide la estimación de corriente entre ellas, entonces 
cual es la correcta como para no exagerar en la cantidad de alambres en paralelo..


----------



## torres.electronico

Para llevar adelante el cálculo de la sección de cobre que necesitamos para una instalación nos debemos basar en la fórmula de potencia eléctrica.

P (watt) = V (volt) x I (Ampere)

Las distintas reglamentaciones disponen la Intensidad máxima a la que puede ser sometida una sección de cable. En base a ello podemos calcular qué diámetro de cable necesitamos si logramos conocer la intensidad a la que se someterá el mismo. 
Para hallar la intensidad, despejando de la fórmulaanterior queda:

I (Ampere) = P (watt) / V (volt) 

Recordemos que Voltaje es igual que Energía, osea V=E
Con ese dato obtenido en Ampere entramos en tabla yobtenemos la sección de cable necesaria. 
Veamos un ejemplo:

¿ Qué sección de cobre necesitamos para un par de conductores que alimentarán una potencia de 2500 watts ?
I = P / E 
I = 2500 watts / 220 vols 
I = 11.36 Amperes
Con 11.36 Amperes entramos en tabla y obtenemos quenecesitamos una sección de cobre de 1.5mm2. 
El total de potencia en Watts que se debe usar para los cálculos debe ser determinado según los artefactos que alimentará el circuito, es decir realizando la sumatoria de sus potencias.
Las tablas necesarias para calcular circuitos, son las siguientes:


Estamos hablando del calculo de un simple circuito, no del diseño de instalacion en si...osea, lei por ahi el comentario de la cantidad de conductores en el cañero y no estamos hablando de ese tema...o por lo menos, no interprete eso de la consulta original... Si le vamos a buscar la quinta pata al gato, tambien podriamos hablar de la reactancia inductiva que tenemos en un conductor en 50 y 200 metros... o sea, ya entrarian en juego reactancia inductiva del propio conductor y que el fabrivante proporciona el dato; Ya entrariamos con el tema factor de potencia. y bla bla bla...Hay millones de cosas que no se tocan y obvian, por que estamos hablando de una instalacion electrica ideal que no supera ni siquiera los 20 metros... 
Ahora, vamos a una observacion particular... Muchas personas les interesa tener la seccion adecuada del conductor, pero se olvida que la proteccion del conductor, es fundamental para la vida util del circuito y la integridad de la vivienda... 
dejo esta tabla "orientativa" para la seleccion adecuada de la proteccion termica... Si buscan en el foro, un usuario alguna ves se tomo el trabajo de subir mi curso completo y de seguro a mas de uno le servira...


----------

